# M i k u



## CynicalCirno (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTXO7KGHtjI
I can't stand that

It was featured on our news, the fuck. Channel 10(Second greatest news channel in the country, imo), "Today in a minute" spot with Guy Zohar, right here , had it. I was doomed to death.
It's stuck in my head, and it made me cry.


Generally such thing that flows within so many people must be great, but that midi replacement software is a murder machine.
and those japs are so high on miku


I wonder when will be miku monday.
Tell me how long could you stand the video.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 17, 2010)

What the hell...what technology are they using to do that?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 17, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> What the hell...what technology are they using to do that?


The song is completely _sung_ by a software, Vocaloid.

Miku's image was created through an illusion technique called "Pepper's Ghost".


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if this will catch on.
Not for every thing but it would be something worth going to see I think.


----------



## medjai (Nov 17, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> The song is completely _sung_ by a software, Vocaloid.
> 
> Miku's image was created through an illusion technique called "Pepper's Ghost".


 
Smoke and mirrors, eh?

That's fucked up. Now I'd be impressed if the software _wrote_ the song, but just sung it? Anyone can modulate a voice program these days. They've been around a long time. That's a very good one, but still, old software.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 17, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I wonder if this will catch on.
> Not for every thing but it would be something worth going to see I think.


 
It already has, kinda.  In anime circles, anyways.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2010)

medjai said:


> Smoke and mirrors, eh?
> 
> That's fucked up. Now I'd be impressed if the software _wrote_ the song, but just sung it? Anyone can modulate a voice program these days. They've been around a long time. That's a very good one, but still, old software.


This is not microsoft sam. I may have never bought it, because it fucking costs around 200$ and I don't waste my money on a fucking program, I just crack-hack it - and use it.
It's complicated. First of all, it's all in Japanese - and if you don't have the ideal Japanese computer everything will look like jibberish.
It's a midi replacement program, similliar to fruity loops. In fruity loops you attach a sound to a midi track, and it plays the sound with the correct pitch shift on the selected beats.
In Vocaloid, it's quite different. You insert letters which might not always end up well - you have to pitch it yourself. You can pick the character's voice, but you still have to pitch shift some cases. If not in Vocaloid, then in Sony Vegas. You need to put the letters in boxes, that are placed on grids. Accuracy is crucial.
Miku Miku Dance or whatever it's called, is a program to make video with the vocaloid or other characters. It's extremely hard to use as far as I know.

The only harder program I know is NiVE, the Nico Video Editor, in which you create projects, that can be quite tedious.



Lobar said:


> It already has, kinda.  In anime circles, anyways.


 
Vocaloid has extended far more than just anime circles.
You'd see random people tendering with it and getting dragged in. 
I don't see what is so special about it, but they did tinker with technology there. It's not actually that hard to do with smoke if you know how to screencap a moving video image and convert it to light beams that get reflected on smoke. Hard in theory, hard in action. Japan is quite dumbing around in other types of technology, but they have all the time for vocaloid.

I myself am not a fan, but every convention I see them mikutards cosplaying as original as the ones before to miku - and the other people. I cry.


It's a pretty much very active selling program. I just happen to be in the unique circles of a nation's anime community, so I can extend to subjects like vocaloid fairly easy.



Spare vocaloid, buy reaper :V


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2010)

This is amazing and I love you for posting this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This is amazing and I love you for posting this.


 
I'd expect that comment from you.


----------

